# Let's start a Change dot org petition to add a tip option for UberX drivers



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

I need your help! Can anyone give me examples of the beginning UberX rates, and how much you earned, versus the current ones? I want to demonstrate that the fare has decreased by X percent, which has effectively eliminated tip.

I will write something up for the petition but need your help for any ideas of what to include!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://www.change.org/p/california...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Adding a tip option would mean that you would have to include tips in income on tax return. Right now, with UBER's policy we can say we do not receive tips. This will be a good defense if audited. Just display "TIPS not include in fare, TIPS customary and appreciated".


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> ~~~~~~EDITED~~~~~~ "TIPS not include in fare, TIPS appreciated".


Where would you put that? I don't think I would be pictured in a riders picture with that in my car!! 
I have thought about getting those friends who can fold dollar bills into ties and what not to make a few of those and strategically place them around the car!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I have it on the passenger's side of the dashboard and one on the back of the passenger front seat. This way they will see it if they sit in front or back.


----------

